# My Buddies Superyak...



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 3, 2013)

He used to race mini carts but now he is a rep for Surfango Kayaks but he did some mods to this one and added a 550cc jet ski motor and custom cowling. I think his top end was 36-38 MPH...I am going to run the stock one first then work my way up to driving this one. Check it out!

[youtube]L836scDX-v0[/youtube]


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 3, 2013)

A young guy in AK put a small Water jet engine in a canoe for going up the Rivers Salmon Fishing and Hunting.
It wasn't as effervescent as that guy's Kayak, but it did the trick and cheaply too.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 5, 2013)

That thing is bad to the bone. Somebody needs to manufacture those.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 5, 2013)

S&MFISH said:


> That thing is bad to the bone. Somebody needs to manufacture those.


They do!
The guy in the video is a sales rep for Surfango, they sell those jet powered kayaks but with much less HP than that one. 300cc, not 550! There are lots of them in California.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a badass little boat!! :mrgreen: 

If I had one of these, I'd be even more brazen than I am with my jetboat, I know I'd be willing to push the envelope harder than I already do, and that could be dangerous! LOL

[looks at kayak and Yamaha 700cc Super Jet in backyard] 

:idea: :twisted: Yep. Dangerous, but fun. LOL I think I see another jet boat project coming.....


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 6, 2013)

I would feel safer on that doing 38 than I do driving with all the idiots around on the roads! 
I can't wait to take it out.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 6, 2013)

smackdaddy53 said:


> I would feel safer on that doing 38 than I do driving with all the idiots around on the roads!



You got that right!


----------

